# What is this plant? how to get rid of it, and how to make my yard shine!



## zipsaw (May 22, 2018)

I have a problem with my back yard mostly, but I have just become a home owner of almost a year and this is my first summer and I really want to make my yard shine.

I am striving for at least a good just grass layout in the front and back yard with little difference. basically as uniform of a lawn as possible.

Things I have already done thus far, back in November 2017 I put down Scotts turf builder, and late April early May this year I put down scotts Weed and feed to get things out of my lawn. The lawn has improved much with the weed and feed, but these unknown plant, leaf, weed things seem to have thrived with it. so I need another weapon to get rid of them and get my lawn uniform like how I want.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Looks like creeping Charlie to me. My neighbors have battled it for years. Thank god I don't have it. Seems hard to get rid of


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

^ +1

Triclopyr (Weed-B-Gon Clover Chickweed & Oxalis [CCO])will knock it out. It might take an app or 3, though.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

At half an acre, you might want to go to rural King or tractor supply. Look for the active ingredient called triclopyr (like chrismar said). Normally it is called brush killer. Follow the label for lawn application. Also get a non ionic surfactant and some dye. Your lawn needs a blanket application.

While out and about, look for fertilizer at the local coop. Look for ammonium sulfate (21-0-0). Mix in a handful into you tank. It will speed up the weed kill.

All of this is for a spray application. There are no granulars that would be effective. Do you have a sprayer? You will need to spray a gallon for every 1000sqft (~20 gallons for half acre).


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

This is good because I planted some between my pave stones and now they've crept out into the yard. They smell good but I don't want them to take over. I'll try triclopyr.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I think that might be wild violet not creeping charlie. Triclopyr takes care of both so I guess it doesn't really matter...


----------



## orchidlover (Jun 25, 2018)

i never seen this before but if i check this in internet, it seems like a creeping charlie. It has agressive spreading and maybe you can only get rid this off manually. i hope this plant won't grow in my flower garden


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

That is definitely wild violet along with what looks like speedwell in the first pic. A tank mix of quinclorac and turflon ester would do the trick


----------

